
Researching tech due diligence question lists - puuush
Since my last post here I&#x27;ve been researching a lot. Last post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15958717<p>My seniors are already somewhat experienced at one topic: technical due diligence for startups or the lighter version code reviews to provide a report about the status of a &quot;tech company&quot;. Sometimes this takes 1 - 3 days, sometimes it takes a few minutes.<p>Story: we (dev&#x2F;engineering&#x2F;ops 5 person agency) do about 1 - 2 technical due diligence (code reviews) a week for other tech companies, I think we&#x27;re going to productise this into a &quot;scan&quot;. Do you know any more lists besides this one: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;decodingvc.gitbooks.io&#x2F;p9-startup-tech-due-diligence-calculator&#x2F;content&#x2F;<p>thank you
======
puuush
After some comments via slack/telegram, the second link is not our survey its
from point 9 capital. I'm interested if there are more like this. Thank you

